# Halloween surge rating nightmare.



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

They really need to do something about a second warning to riders about surge pricing. My rating was 4.82 and I did a total of 6 rides. 4 of them complained about high fare and I noticed this morning it dropped to 4.63. I even avoided picking up in the French quarter to prevent the waking up and rating bad drunk people. Anybody else notice this? I think I'm going to avoid picking up anyone out there from now on and do mostly daytime.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I maintained a solid 5 here in the SF area with a 3.0 surge most of the night. Made 400. In 6 hours too


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a couple of surges in the IE/Riverside area, intended on working ESCAPE but UCR parties kept me busy from 630 pm to 12AM then I started heading over to Escape but the surrounding cities were hitting me up and it turned out to be a good nights work. At least I got out of it what I expected.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

We are still a new market and a lot of people don't understand the surge concept. It's all the first time riders on surge that seemed unhappy


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

On Halloween taxi wait times in Miami hit over 4 hours or they pay a surge and wait at max 10 minutes, up to them.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Just be happy you got surges. In my town the highest it got was 2.1 at bar time and it only stayed there for 10 minutes. Who gives a shit about ratings anymore? Just take their money and smile.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Just be happy you got surges. In my town the highest it got was 2.1 at bar time and it only stayed there for 10 minutes. Who gives a shit about ratings anymore? Just take their money and smile.


You have too many drivers in your area. Make it hard on others and they will leave and work somewhere else or quit uber


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll take the ratings hit for 3.0x/4.0x any day of the week.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

On a "lol" moment. I just got a bad rating because this chick had to walk in water to her apartment with her grocerys even tho I had to help lod her up with her second trip. Not my problem she lives in an apartment building that the street gets so much water in it you can dive and not hit the street. 

I went and kicked the trash out the drain and it went down about 4inches in 2min but wasn't quick enough lol


----------



## Nolafan310 (Oct 15, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> They really need to do something about a second warning to riders about surge pricing. My rating was 4.82 and I did a total of 6 rides. 4 of them complained about high fare and I noticed this morning it dropped to 4.63. I even avoided picking up in the French quarter to prevent the waking up and rating bad drunk people. Anybody else notice this? I think I'm going to avoid picking up anyone out there from now on and do mostly daytime.


I did about 40 rides, many to and from the French quarter. Most people were extremely grateful to even get a car. My rating on that day alone was 4.91. Think you were just unlucky.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It is correct that newer markets have a bigger issue with low ratings for drivers when there is surge.

Last year Halloween got up to at least 8.5x here, this year the highest I saw was 3.2x and the highest I got was 2.9x.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I just think it was the whole first time rider thing that screwed me. They didn't understand the concept. Most of my other riders have been from out of town and have had uber for a while in those markets.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

St. Simon's Island near Brunswick, GA had temporary service over the weekend to facilitate Halloween and the Georgia/Florida football game. Steady 4.9x surges and hundreds of people taking 2 mile rides. All this on a base fare of $1.75/$0.20/$1.50. Folks made between $800 and $1200 over two days.

Meanwhile in Savannah, 200 drivers were fighting over pennies, but I still netted $400 for the weekend. Never surged while I was out. It may have between 1 AM and 4 AM - that's when the big money (and problems) hit.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

That surge sounds like a nice one. We had uber calling people from out of the city for voodoo tho which I'm sure did hurt us. I had more calls yesterday after they sent out the voodoo is canceled text than Saturday night.


----------



## UberAroundTown (Oct 26, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> They really need to do something about a second warning to riders about surge pricing. My rating was 4.82 and I did a total of 6 rides. 4 of them complained about high fare and I noticed this morning it dropped to 4.63. I even avoided picking up in the French quarter to prevent the waking up and rating bad drunk people. Anybody else notice this? I think I'm going to avoid picking up anyone out there from now on and do mostly daytime.


How is the driving in New Orleans during the day. I drive in Lafayette but only on Friday and Saturday nights and stay away from downtown, I stay around a few other bar areas where it is a more mature group of drinkers so you don't get all the college kids.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Day isn't all that great. Morning sometimes you get a couple people checking out at hotels. I stop driving by 11 on a normal night so j avoid the drunks.


----------



## UberAroundTown (Oct 26, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> Day isn't all that great. Morning sometimes you get a couple people checking out at hotels. I stop driving by 11 on a normal night so j avoid the drunks.


I usually stop driving between 11 and midnight here in Lafayette too to avoid the drunks. I only drive about 3 hours a night and do ok. I am learning the best places to go and park to wait for rides so I am not wasting gas.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> They really need to do something about a second warning to riders about surge pricing. My rating was 4.82 and I did a total of 6 rides. 4 of them complained about high fare and I noticed this morning it dropped to 4.63. I even avoided picking up in the French quarter to prevent the waking up and rating bad drunk people. Anybody else notice this? I think I'm going to avoid picking up anyone out there from now on and do mostly daytime.


It does seem to be a problem. Surge pricing and the riders who request Uber XL by mistake are causing us to take unfair rating hits here in New Orleans, as I imagine in other cities as well. As far as the French Quarter, I don't go anywhere near there after dark. Way too hard to maneuver around the streets filled with drunks.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I feel like all the brand new drivers watch for when I get off somehow. It will be packed and not many rides than I'll head home and 20minutes later half the drivers disappear for the night.


----------

